# Bitte um Anregungen für eine kleine Vergleichssammlung klassischer Stationärrollen



## Minimax (19. November 2021)

Nabend, liebe Oldtimerfans,

ich habe grad eben mal so ein bisschen müßig und müde zum Trost ein bisschen Rollen hin und her geschubst und gekurbelt, und nun bin ich wieder etwas versöhnt mit der Welt.
Schau ich mir meine Oldirollen an, dann gefällts mir, daß ich doch eine schöne kleine Auswahl klassischer Modelle besitzen darf, in einem oder mehreren Exemplaren. Und meist in einem vernünftigen Zustand, immer von mir vielleicht nicht sachgerecht aber mit Liebe und Sorgfalt des Laien schön gepflegt, gesäubert und abgeschmiert.  Und meistens auch am Wasser und am FIsch erprobt, mal kürzer, mal gründlicher.





Und wenn ich mir die kunterbunte Mischung - den ernsthaften Sammlern grausts dabei sicher wie dem Numismatiker beim Anblick einer Pennälermünzschatulle- betrachte, sehe ich da ein durchgängiges Thema:
Offenbar habe ich ein Interesse an klassischen Rollenmodellen, an solchen, die zu ihren Zeiten bedeutsam waren. Mitchell 300, DAM Quick, ne ABu 506, oder eben ne blaue Ambidex, das sind gute, wichtige Namen, die wir jüngeren immer wieder lesen, und an die sich die Älteren gerne erinnern. Ich glaube, wenn man sich an solchen Evergreens entlanghangelt, dann kann man die Geschichte der Stationärrollen gut nachvollziehen- Erst recht, wenn man sie mit zum Ufer nimmt, und versucht zu verstehen wie sie in der Praxis funktionieren.  Und wenn man erstmal weiss, welches Zahnrad und welche Feder was bewirkt, dann ist doch das zerlegen und zusammensetzen ein spannendes Wunderland.
Man lernt nie aus.

Ich bin kein echter Sammler, der sich Serien oder Marken auf Vollständigkeit verschrieben hat. Mir reichen Beispielexemplare klassischer Serien, sozusagen als eine kleine, praxisorientierte Vergleichssammlung. Aber dennoch ist das Merkmal jeder Sammlung die Beschränkung, hier meine Begrenzung:

-Technisch: Stationär/Kapselrollen. Fliegenrollen, Achsrollen, Centrepins und Multis sind ein ganz anderes Thema*.
-Chronologisch: Kriegsende- ca. Ende 70er. Die kleine Sigma im Bild ist schon zu spät, die Blaue Ambidex trifft die Zeitmarke ziemlich gut.
-Verwendungszweck: Ich bin an kleinen Süßwasser Modellen, als Einzelentwicklung oder als kleine Ausführungen innerhalb einer Serie interessiert.
-Historische Bedeutung: Hier kommt es mir weniger auf die innovativen Elemente (..erstes Dies, erstes Das) an, sondern auf die Breitenwirkung, die
Zahl der Nutzer und die Dauer der Benutzung an. Natürlich können Innovationen nicht schaden- aber ich möchte vor allem die Typen besitzen und
fischen, die zu ihren Zeiten besonders in Gebrauch waren- und die Legenden wurden.

*Was meint ihr, welche Rollen sollten in einer solchen Sammlung klassischer Stationärrollen, mit Mut zur Lücke, vertreten sein?*

herzlich,
Minimax

*ok, ne Pi-Rol würd ich auch nicht von der Vitrinenkante schubsen.


----------



## Thomas. (19. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Offenbar habe ich ein Interesse an klassischen Rollenmodellen, an solchen, die zu ihren Zeiten bedeutsam waren. Mitchell 300, DAM Quick, ne ABu 506,


Meilensteine und Legenden hätte als Überschrift auch sehr gut gepasst, den die Mitchell 300, DAM Quick(110-550), ABu 506 sind es zweifelsohne und der breiten Masse an Anglern auch bekannt oder hat schon mal davon gehört.
eigentlich fehlt dort nur noch die ABU 66 eine Daiwa aus der C (Silber) Serie so wie eine alte US Baitrunner wobei die erst Mitte ende der 80er auftaucht.
ob man die Dinger jetzt mag oder nicht, eine der genannten sollte jeder besitzen (fischen muss man da mit nicht unbedingt).






Nachtrag: wie gesagt sind die oben genannten Rollen meiner Meinung nach Meilensteine und Legenden, bei der Shimano würde noch das Wort Revolution hinzu kommen


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. November 2021)

Auf jeden Fall, wie Thomas. schon geschrieben, eine Daiwa. Ob Silber, Bronze oder Gold, oder Black Diamond, sie sind alle Top. Dann von ABU natürlich eine Cardinal, muß einfach sein. Olympic würde als großer Hersteller auch dazu passen, auch wenn seine Verbreitung hier in Deutschland nicht ganz so groß war. Und auf jeden Fall noch eine Ryobi, ob Standard oder Professional, vielleicht auch eine kleine Powerful, gehört auf jeden Fall dazu. Nicht zu vergessen natürlich auch Sportex, vielleicht was aus der River-Serie oder eine aus der Turbo-Serie?? Bei Shimano wäre dann noch evtl eine aus der G-Serie interessant, oder eine aus der DAM-Shimano Zeit (SL / SLS ). Und als Leckerli evtl noch eine Eagle Claw 1325. Und wenn dann noch Geld über ist, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken, wir werden es los.


----------



## Thomas. (19. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, wie Thomas. schon geschrieben, eine Daiwa. Ob Silber, Bronze oder Gold, oder Black Diamond, sie sind alle Top. Dann von ABU natürlich eine Cardinal, muß einfach sein. Olympic würde als großer Hersteller auch dazu passen, auch wenn seine Verbreitung hier in Deutschland nicht ganz so groß war. Und auf jeden Fall noch eine Ryobi, ob Standard oder Professional, vielleicht auch eine kleine Powerful, gehört auf jeden Fall dazu. Nicht zu vergessen natürlich auch Sportex, vielleicht was aus der River-Serie oder eine aus der Turbo-Serie?? Bei Shimano wäre dann noch evtl eine aus der G-Serie interessant, oder eine aus der DAM-Shimano Zeit (SL / SLS ). Und als Leckerli evtl noch eine Eagle Claw 1325. Und wenn dann noch Geld über ist, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken, wir werden es los.





Minimax schrieb:


> Chronologisch: Kriegsende- ca. Ende 70er.





Minimax schrieb:


> Hier kommt es mir weniger auf die innovativen Elemente (..erstes Dies, erstes Das) an, sondern auf die Breitenwirkung, die
> Zahl der Nutzer und die Dauer der Benutzung an. Natürlich können Innovationen nicht schaden- aber ich möchte vor allem die Typen besitzen und
> fischen, die zu ihren Zeiten besonders in Gebrauch waren- und die Legenden wurden.


da sind deine genannten raus Hecht, Legenden sind da nicht bei und auch nicht unbedingt welche die der breiten Masse bekannt ist, eventuell die Daiwa 2600C würde ich noch hinzu fügen.
da es nur bis ende der 70er geht bin ich raus und überfragt.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Olympic würde als großer Hersteller


Könntest Du mir vielleicht mehr zu dieser Firma verraten?
Eine Olympic war 1969 meine erste eigene Rolle...


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. November 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir vielleicht mehr zu dieser Firma verraten?
> Eine Olympic war 1969 meine erste eigene Rolle...




Olympic war eine japanische Angelgerätefirma, die Rollen und Ruten herstellten. Um 1978 haben sie durch Insolvenz ihren Betrieb eingestellt. Ihre letzte Produktionsstätte war wohl Korea, davor haben sie in Japan produziert. Auch haben sie für fremde Firmen unter deren Namen Produkte hergestellt, ist aber schwer nachzuvollziehen. So wie es ausschaut, könnte ein Teil der Sportex-Rollen m.M.n. von Olympic produziert worden sein. An Stationär und Multirollen haben sie verschiedene Serien heraus gebracht, meine Rollenliste gibt bisher ca. 70 verschiedene Rollen her, und ich glaube, das sind noch längst nicht alle. Hier in Deutschland wurden sie z.B. von Witt und Fuhrmann vertrieben.  Und in der Multirollenfertigung haben sich sehr viel Gemeinsamkeiten mit anderen japanischen Rollenherstellern ergeben, wer da jetzt der Hersteller und wer der Verkäufer unter eigenem Namen war, ????






Hier einige Rollen aus der Endzeit von Olympic.

*Nachtrag:





Das wichtigste, das Firmenschild mit den Olympischen Ringen. *


----------



## Minimax (19. November 2021)

Ja, das ist alles schon recht spät bzw. außerhalb des Zeitrahmens.
Und ich merke beim Anschauen verschiedener Rollen, daß es mir auch sehr darum geht, ob ich die Exemplare hübsch finde. Damit sind die ABUs raus (gottseidank bei den Preisen) und auch die DAMs mit einer Ausnahme.
Gibt schon einige Modelle auf die ich mein Auge geworfen habe. Das Problem ist sie sind entweder selten oder teuer, meistens beides.

Z.B. hätte ich gerne so eine "Buckelrolle" wie Eiszeit im Profilbild hat, vielleicht ne echte alte Ambidex, oder ne Italienerin.
Ne winzige Mitchell 308 Prince fände ich auch toll, selten und noch seltener einwandfrei.
Ne Crack Kapselrolle ist ebenfalls ein Klassiker.
Und dann natürlich die einzige DAM die mein Herz begehrt, die berühmte Qick Standard, die liebe ich seit Luis sie bei der OCC benutzt hat. Selten und ziemlich unbezahlbar.
Und vollends ins Reich der Träume gehört mein heiliger Statio-Gral: Ne Hardy Altex no. 1 Mk.IV.
Aber man wird ja nuch träumen dürfen...


----------



## Thomas. (19. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> unbezahlbar.


naja, viel Geld für nee Olle Rolle wäre das richtige Wort, vielleicht auch Teuer, aber wenn man mal überlegt was man so an Ruten und Rollen(Neu) so zu Hause rumliegen hat mit denen man vielleicht 1-2 mal am Wasser war (wenn überhaupt) und dann mal rechnet was man dafür bezahlt hat, verglichen mit einer Crack Kapselrolle, Qick Standard oder eine Hardy Altex no. 1 Mk.IV. dann find ich die dann gar nicht mehr sooo Teuer, wenn sie einem dann auch noch das Herz erwärmt, und auch noch nutzt.

meine Teuerste Rute war gebraucht, ich habe lange hin und her überlegt ob ich sie kaufen soll oder nicht, selbst als ich es dann überwiesen habe hatte ich noch Zweifel ob ich das richtige getan habe, als sie dann aber hier war, war ich Stolz wie Bolle und hab mich gefreut wie ein Kleinkind, und tu es auch heute noch. (und als positiven Nebeneffekt ist sie im Wert schon gestiegen)


----------



## Floma (19. November 2021)

Mir geht das Herz auf, wenn ich an die Rollen denke, die entstanden sind, als klassisches Design auf die anstehenden 80er traff (zumindest ordne ich das zeitlich so ein).
- Shakespeare OMNI-X
- DAM SC 3, DAM Quick XLS
- Shimano SSG 3000x
- usw.

Das sind so wunderschöne Teile. Ich habe da noch eine in meinen Kindheitserinnerungen. Ich komme nur nicht drauf, was das für eine Marke war. Auch so ähnlich und irgendein Logo, vielleicht sogar ein Schriftzug mit Regenbogenfarben-Farbverlauf. Vielleicht sagt das ja jemand etwas.


----------



## Thomas. (20. November 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> - Shimano SSG 3000x
> - usw.
> 
> Das sind so wunderschöne Teile.


so was lese ich gerne, da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich der Geschmack sein kann.
manch einer hat vielleicht mal mitbekommen das Ich so ein ganz klein wenig ältere Shimano Rollen mag, und für mich ist das SSG Model die Optisch schlimmste Rolle die Shimano je gebaut hat, ich habe nicht mal eine und möchte nicht mal eine geschenkt haben.
finde es aber Toll das es Leute gibt die diese Rolle mögen, so wird auch diese nicht in Vergessenheit geraten.
ich glaube Hecht100+ hat auch so ein Teil.


----------



## Thomas. (20. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Selten und ziemlich unbezahlbar.
> Und vollends ins Reich der Träume gehört mein heiliger Statio-Gral: Ne Hardy Altex no. 1 Mk.IV.
> Aber man wird ja nuch träumen dürfen...


betrachte die Hardy doch einfach als Kunstwerk, dann ist sie nicht mal Teuer sondern ehr geschenkt.
so eine Rolle in einem 3D Bilderrahmen (Diorama)mit einem schönen Hintergrundbild, oder unter einer Glaskuppel, dagegen sieht ein Van Goch dann aus wie nee Alditüte im Holzrahmen.

Bild und Text im Hintergrund geklaut (Eigenbedarf) bearbeitet und zusammen gefügt.


----------



## Breamhunter (20. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ne winzige Mitchell 308 Prince fände ich auch toll, selten und noch seltener einwandfrei.
> Ne Crack Kapselrolle ist ebenfalls ein Klassiker.


Die Mitchell 308 habe ich mir Mitte der 70er von meinem Konfirmationsgeld geholt (meine irgendwas um 90,-DM) und die Crack ist ein Erbstück vom Vater.
Soll ja damals das nonplusultra zum Stippangeln gewesen sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> *Was meint ihr, welche Rollen sollten in einer solchen Sammlung klassischer Stationärrollen, mit Mut zur Lücke, vertreten sein?*



Die Mitchell 300 gehört da natürlich rein...das Ende könnte die Shakespeare Ambidex gut ausfüllen wie du schon geschrieben hast.

Dazwischen ist sicher etwas Platz, die Frage ist halt wie man die Lücke füllen möchte.
Sollen es eher kleinere Modelle sein, welche durch Qualität und Langlebigkeit eben bekannt sind, oder vielleicht doch etwas technisch abstraktes oder einfach mal so querbeet aus allen Herren Länder?

Ich schmeiß einfach mal ein paar weitere Modelle so in den Raum, ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und auch ohne drauf zu schauen, ob selten oder teuer.

- Alcedo Micron oder CarGem Mignon
- Zangi Pelican 50 / Mosquito Kid
- Penn Spinfisher 704 greenie, 716 / 720
- DAM 265 / Microlite / 110
- Daiwa 8000er / 500er / 7250RLA / 1000C oder MiniMite
- Pezon & Michel Luxor Nr 3
- Olympic Hi-Meca No.2, 3 oder 4 (Thunderbird wäre eher nicht errreichbar, aber eine der schönsten je gebauten Olympic Rollen), alternativ auch VOS Modelle
- Crack 100 oder auch Luxor Luxe
- Abu 333 / 444
- J.W. Young Ambidex oder auch ne Allcocks Delmatic Mark 2

Je nach Geldbeutel kann man dem freilich auch Modelle wie eine Hardy Altex / Hardex,  ne Illingworth oder Chippindale hinzufügen.

Die Liste könnte man quasi endlos fortsetzen, nur irgendwo muß man dann für sich halt ne Linie ziehen.


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Mitchell 300 gehört da natürlich rein...das Ende könnte die Shakespeare Ambidex gut ausfüllen wie du schon geschrieben hast.
> 
> Dazwischen ist sicher etwas Platz, die Frage ist halt wie man die Lücke füllen möchte.
> Sollen es eher kleinere Modelle sein, welche durch Qualität und Langlebigkeit eben bekannt sind, oder vielleicht doch etwas technisch abstraktes oder einfach mal so querbeet aus allen Herren Länder?
> ...


Oh Danke für die vielen Vorschläge da sind ja auch welche dabei die auf meinem Wunschzettel stehen.
Querbeet ist natürlich auch schön: Ich habbin den letzten Tagen viele alte Rollen in der Bucht angeguckt- und ehrlich glaube ich mein wichtigstes Kriterium des Begehrens ist, daß ich die Rolle schön finde.
Nur ich kann mir echt keinen Reim drauf machen, warum ich diese Rolle mag und mich jene kalt lässt. Ein echtes, inneres Rätsel


----------



## eiszeit (23. November 2021)

Mini, eine aus der Nobelmarke Frankreichs wäre interessant. Oben ist Pezon&Michel schon angeführt.

Hier ein paaar Bilder, wenn man die Rolle sieht ist es vielleicht einfacher.

Hab aber nur einen Teil der Pezon`s forografiert:






links: P&M Relax (Fangfinger), : rechts P&M Luxor Contact (1962/63) die hatten wir schon oben






P&M Luxor A und 1R-A ( ca. Ende der 50er)






P&M Luxor-Mer-Saumon (Ende der 40er)






P&M Luxor No. 1, ab 1968






Luxor Sport, einfachere Rolle.






Luxor Supreme No. 2, Anfang der 50er

usw. usw. usw.


----------



## Thomas. (23. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Historische Bedeutung:


das passt ja Heute wie Faust aufs Auge, Ich habe mir eine Rolle besorgt Made in Germany die in meinem Geburtsjahr hergestellt(produziert) wurde, natürlich genau wie ich selber was besonderes  und von Historische Bedeutung


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das passt ja Heute wie Faust aufs Auge, Ich habe mir eine Rolle besorgt Made in Germany die in meinem Geburtsjahr hergestellt(produziert) wurde, natürlich genau wie ich selber was besonderes  und von Historische Bedeutung




Ach, dafür war die Quick Mds, Baujahr 94. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Thomas. (23. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ach, dafür war die Quick Mds, Baujahr 94. Das waren noch Zeiten.


schön wärs   , leider nee, und wäre ich Bj. 94 wäre es mit Sicherheit eine Shimano Aero GT 6010 und keine DAM, wo bei die DAM(aus meinem BJ.) der Shimano Innovativ locker das Wasser reichen kann (das ich sowas mal schreibe, kann ich selber nicht glauben  )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin kein echter Sammler, der sich Serien oder Marken auf Vollständigkeit verschrieben hat. Mir reichen Beispielexemplare klassischer Serien, sozusagen als eine kleine, praxisorientierte Vergleichssammlung. Aber dennoch ist das Merkmal jeder Sammlung die Beschränkung, hier meine Begrenzung:
> 
> -Technisch: Stationär/Kapselrollen. Fliegenrollen, Achsrollen, Centrepins und Multis sind ein ganz anderes Thema*.
> -Chronologisch: Kriegsende- ca. Ende 70er. Die kleine Sigma im Bild ist schon zu spät, die Blaue Ambidex trifft die Zeitmarke ziemlich gut.
> ...


Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, ob du die Rollen fischen oder sammeln willst, oder beides damit (?)
(Dazu der blaue Text)

Bei mir liegt ein Schwerpunkt auf 70er bis 80er Jahre.
Bis Ende 70 ab eben 74/75 kam schon der wichtige Wandel:
*Mit Überwurfspule, frei handbedienbarer Bügel, gut rollendes Schnurlaufröllchen, R/L Umbaubarkeit, fein einstellbare Bremsen usw. .
Was wiederum eine kollossale Veränderung in der Handhabung mit sich brachte, mir schon als Friedfischrutenangler die ganzen anderen Rolltypen (incl. Wenderolle,Centerpin) ersparte.*
Die Japan-Produzenten und Labels gerade eben so aufsteigend
Da war z.B. Shimano noch ein ganz kleines Licht, Daiwa war groß auch mit Innovationen, die vielfältigen frühen Japan-made-Modelle auch eben für andere Vertriebsmarken waren schon wichtig, technologisch mit wichtigen neuen Features waren die Japan-Rollenmacher auch Innovationstreiber. Sehr oft derzeit zu beobachten war, wie alteingesessene Rollenhersteller mit dem Verschlafen der Veränderung aufgekauft wurden oder verschwanden.

In BRD-Germanien war DAM und Shakespeare (mit aufgekauft Noris u.a.m.) führend was Verbreitung und Bekanntheit betraf, wobei Shakespeare da schon weitgehend japanisiert war, DAM das Made in Germany lange hoch hielt, aber technisch ins Hintertreffen kam. Beide hatten einen recht konservativen kleinschrittigen Ansatz und fanden damit viel Interesse bei den Käufern. Die stehen als Kern einer Sammlung an sich fest.
Die voll-anders Japaner angefangen mit Daiwa, dann Ryobi u. Olympic sowie der Stoff in vielen Kleinmarken sah deutlich anders aus, fand Gefallen oder Misfallen bei den Anglern, da gab es schon damals schwerwiegende Stilfragen 

Insofern ist alleine in den 70ern (=1970-1979) sehr viel passiert, alte (20 Jahre alte) Typen trafen auf neue Typen, zudem war es farblich mit metallic-Lackierungen plötzlich sehr bunt und facettenreich, herstellungsmäßig wie auch vom Asia-Import her war sehr viel möglich geworden.



Minimax schrieb:


> Querbeet ist natürlich auch schön: Ich habbin den letzten Tagen viele alte Rollen in der Bucht angeguckt- und ehrlich glaube ich mein wichtigstes Kriterium des Begehrens ist, daß ich *die Rolle schön finde*.
> Nur ich kann mir echt keinen Reim drauf machen, warum ich diese Rolle mag und mich jene kalt lässt. Ein echtes, inneres Rätsel


Das setzt einen weiteren engeren Rahmen, den ich auch sehr wichtig finde.
Evolutionäre Weiterentwicklung über längere Zeit und Ästhetische Formen sind ein Schlüsselfaktor.
Dass dabei noch Baukastensysteme entstanden (auch schon bei der alten DAM) macht es noch einmal sehr viel interessanter, für Tüftler und Sammler.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh Danke für die vielen Vorschläge da sind ja auch welche dabei die auf meinem Wunschzettel stehen.
> Querbeet ist natürlich auch schön: Ich habbin den letzten Tagen viele alte Rollen in der Bucht angeguckt- und ehrlich glaube ich mein wichtigstes Kriterium des Begehrens ist, daß ich die Rolle schön finde.
> Nur ich kann mir echt keinen Reim drauf machen, warum ich diese Rolle mag und mich jene kalt lässt. Ein echtes, inneres Rätsel



Du brauchst erst gar nicht damit anfangen, dir oder jemanden anderes in irgendeiner Form zu versuchen zu erklären, warum du etwas schön für dich findest und es deshalb ein begehrtes Ziel wird.
Das funktioniert schon seit Tausenden Jahren nicht, als die Männer noch ihre Frauen beim Weitwurf auswählten.
Wenn etwas für dich ein begehrtes Ziel ist, dann ist das einfach so und deine ganz persönliche völlig legitime Meinung.
Und daran hat auch niemand etwas dran zu drehen, außer du selbst...Punkt.

Es gibt ganz sicher auch ein paar Rollen, wo ich definitiv Herzrasen kriege und bei andren zuckt nichtmal der Finger.
Schönheit liegt immernoch im Auge des Betrachters und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. November 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Insofern ist alleine in den 70ern (=1970-1979) sehr viel passiert, alte (20 Jahre alte) Typen trafen auf neue Typen, zudem war es farblich mit metallic-Lackierungen plötzlich sehr bunt und facettenreich, herstellungsmäßig wie auch vom Asia-Import her war sehr viel möglich geworden.


Das war die Zeit, als Stationärrollen erstmalig wirklich fischbar wurden.
Aufgewachsen bin ich mit Vaters Rollen, also hauptsächlich Ambassadeur und Quick.
Da waren mir die ABUs deutlich lieber als die DAMs, weil mich die unter die Spule flutschende Schnur völlig irre gemacht hat.
Als ich dann zum fünften oder sechsten Geburtstag meine erste eigene Angel bekommen habe, durfte ich nichtmehr mit den ABUs angeln, sonder musste mit meiner Olympic zurechtkommen.
Was für eine Qual....
Mein Hass auf Stationärrollen wuchs mit jedem Angeln..
Als ich dann 1976 von meinem Konfirmationsgeld einen Satz von den blauen Ambidex kaufen konnte, sah die Welt plötzlich ganz anders aus.
Seitdem liebe ich Statios...
Mit dem Sammeln habe ich ja schon länger abgeschlossen, und ich war auch kein strukturierter Profisammler, sondern eher der Gelegenheitskäufer, aber wegen all der Innovationen waren die 70er auch für mich der Kernzeitraum meiner Sammelwut.
Blaue Ambidex und Sigma, Daiwa GS, Penn SS oder auch neuere Quick - das wäre so meine Richtung... .
Fischbares halt...


----------



## Luis2811 (23. November 2021)

Hab auch mal ein kleines Sammelsurium von DAM aus der Anfangszeit deren Stationärrollen zusammen gestellt.







DAM Quick Standard 1938-56






DAM Quick Finessa 1956-66







DAM Super mit Schnurzählwerk in Yards 1954-58






DAM Quick Junior 1951-63






DAM Spinfix 1955-61


----------



## Floma (23. November 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ein kleines Sammelsurium von DAM aus der Anfangszeit deren Stationärrollen zusammen gestellt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390783
> 
> ...


Quick Super und auch die Junior sind tolle Designs, auch wenn der Drehknopf bei beiden farblich voll daneben liegt.


----------



## eiszeit (24. November 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ein kleines Sammelsurium von DAM aus der Anfangszeit deren Stationärrollen zusammen gestellt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390783
> 
> ...



Eine schöne und besondere DAM Quick Standard, Anfang der 50er Jahre. Auf dem Rollenfuß dürfte die Rollennummer zwischen
10.000 und 20.000 liegen


----------



## Luis2811 (24. November 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Eine schöne und besondere DAM Quick Standard, Anfang der 50er Jahre. Auf dem Rollenfuß dürfte die Rollennummer zwischen
> 10.000 und 20.000 liegen


 
Genau es ist Nummer die 012492.






Und bei der Super ist es die 003687


----------



## eiszeit (24. November 2021)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Genau es ist Nummer die 012492.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390907
> 
> ...


Prima, . Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Peter117 (26. November 2021)

Luis2811 So wie es aussieht fischt Du die Quick Standard auch noch.
Was ich mir bisher nicht vorstellen konnte - anscheinend wird der Guss im Alter etwas mürbe.
Jedenfalls wollte ich gestern morgen bei meinem Freund die Quick Standard mal kurbeln. Funktionierte prima. 
Jetzt nochmal mit Rücklaufsperre und dann passiert das:




Ich wäre am liebsten im Boden versunken. 
Das Fett war wohl etwas ausgehärtet, aber dass der Guss einfach abbricht, hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten...
Er hat dann erzählt, dass er mal 2 Triplex hatte, bei den das Guss-Getriebe einfach zerbröselt ist.
Trotzdem mega-peinlich...


----------



## eiszeit (26. November 2021)

Peter117​
Falls dein Freund die Rolle abgeben will, bin immer auf der Suche nach E-Teilen der Quick bzw. der Quick Standard


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Das Fett war wohl etwas ausgehärtet, aber dass der Guss einfach abbricht, hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten...
> Er hat dann erzählt, dass er mal 2 Triplex hatte, bei den das Guss-Getriebe einfach zerbröselt ist.


Ich würde mal auf kriegsbedingte Schäden tippen, und zwar derbe Einsparungen in der Gußlegierung mindestens in den Baujahren 1938 bis 45, aber wohl 1934 bis weit in die 40er.
Da musste "wichtigeres" selbstzerstörendes bevorzugt gebaut werden und dann war erst recht kaum was verfügbar.
Es ist gut dokumentiert, dass die deutschen Panzer nichtmal das eigentlich notwendige Alu für ihre Motoren bewilligt bekamen, weil es bevorzugt in die Flieger ging.
Die überhaupt noch arbeitende Zivilwirtschaft musste sich daher irgendwie behelfen.


----------



## hans albers (4. Dezember 2021)

ich finde ja auch  die quicks 1000-5000 bzw. 2002, 3003 usw
tolle klassiker, ansonsten auch gerne die shakespeare sigma reihe.


----------



## thanatos (6. Dezember 2021)

@ nordlichtangler 
ich glaube du irrs dich , kann auch sein das die Rolle mit Meereswasser intensiven Kontakt hatte 
in Norwegen habe ich eine Angel rausgepilkt die nach Angaben des Vermieters vor gut einem 
Jahr in den Tiefen des Fjordes versunken ist - Das Fett war so hart das man es schon fast als Bernstein 
hätte verkaufen können , die Teile aus Zinkdruckguss waren total brüchig ,haben sich wie ein 
hartes Brötchen zermahlen lassen . Alles was nicht aus Edelstahl war war praktisch hin .
Die 50er Mono hätte man aber noch nehmen können


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Dezember 2021)

Tja, gleiches Bild, unterschiedliche Ursache. Das von thanatos genannte ist die galvanische Korrosion oder Elektrolyse, Aluminiumgehäuse, Zinkgetriebe, evtl. Messingritzel und eben Salzwassser. Und das was Nordlichtangler meint, wir kennen es unter Zinkfraß oder Zinkpest, das ist die Selbstzerstörung durch eine unreine Zinklegierung. Das Ergebnis ist das selbe, der Zink zerbröselt.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Dezember 2021)

Die DAM Quick machte im Laufe der Zeit einige Modifikationen mit. Das besagte Modell mit dem Schaden war die erste Rolle mit Rücklaufsperre (ca. 1950).
Relativ schnell und mithilfe der Angler stellt man fest das diese Schäden häufig vorkamen. Abhilfe wurde mittels Steg zwischen Kurbelanstück und Ansatzstück/Rls
geschaffen. Jedoch hielt auch dieses halbhohe Ansatzstück nicht wie es sollte und es wurde der Steg nochmal erhöht. Von da an hielt die Sache.

Solche Schäden wie auch ein komplettes Abscheren des Ansatzstückes/Rls sind auf Konstruktionsfehler zurückzuführen, die man da aber dann auch schnell abstellte.
Hier noch ein Bild, des 1950er Modells mit intakter Rls.


----------



## Dübel (11. Dezember 2021)

Zum Glück hatte ich mit meiner Standard noch keinerlei Probleme. Sie ist meine liebste Winter-Nachtangel-Rolle.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. Dezember 2021)

Fehlt nur noch die Rutte.


----------



## Dübel (11. Dezember 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die Rutte.


Nein nein, die fehlt nicht mehr. Die hab ich an dem Abend, als ich das oben gezeigte Foto der Rolle gemacht habe, gefangen. 
25.12.2020


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Zum Glück hatte ich mit meiner Standard noch keinerlei Probleme. Sie ist meine liebste Winter-Nachtangel-Rolle.



Winterlichen Nachtangeln ist eine ziemlich grosse Herausforderung an Reibungsloses Funktionieren einer Rolle. Da muss alles genau klappen und es darf sich weder Tüddel noch Teileverlust in Dunkelheit, klammen Fingern und vor lauter Kälte ganz zähen Schmierstoffe ergeben.
Es spricht sehr für die Quick Standard wenn Du ihr das zutraust. Kanns nen besseren Ausweis für eine mindestens 70jährige Rolle geben?


----------



## Dübel (11. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Winterlichen Nachtangeln ist eine ziemlich grosse Herausforderung an Reibungsloses Funktionieren einer Rolle. Da muss alles genau klappen und es darf sich weder Tüddel noch Teileverlust in Dunkelheit, klammen Fingern und vor lauter Kälte ganz zähen Schmierstoffe ergeben.
> Es spricht sehr für die Quick Standard wenn Du ihr das zutraust. Kanns nen besseren Ausweis für eine mindestens 70jährige Rolle geben?


Die Standard ist definitiv meine zuverlässigste Stationärrolle. Ich fische viel mit der DAM Quick 110 - 550 Serie, da hab ich aber immer wieder mal Problemchen. Die Quick Standard hat bisher immer tadellos funktioniert.


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Die Standard ist definitiv meine zuverlässigste Stationärrolle. Ich fische viel mit der DAM Quick 110 - 550 Serie, da hab ich aber immer wieder mal Problemchen. Die Quick Standard hat bisher immer tadellos funktioniert.


Wirklich beeindruckend. Ich persönlich bin kein Fan der -sicher sehr guten und zu Recht beliebten- älteren DAM Rollen, aber eine Standard würde ich gerne mein eigen nennen. Nicht zuletzt ist sie mit ihrem unverwechselbaren Design schon eine Ikone der frühen Statios.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Zum Glück hatte ich mit meiner Standard noch keinerlei Probleme. Sie ist meine liebste Winter-Nachtangel-Rolle.





Dübel schrieb:


> Die Standard ist definitiv meine zuverlässigste Stationärrolle. Ich fische viel mit der DAM Quick 110 - 550 Serie, da hab ich aber immer wieder mal Problemchen. Die Quick Standard hat bisher immer tadellos funktioniert.


Wunderbar, ist ja auch klar nachvollziehbar!
Je weniger Technik, je weniger Gimmick, je weniger Haken/Ecken/Kanten/Klemmfalten, je manueller und intuitiver die Rolle, in der Nacht eben das priore Schnur und Bügel bedienen, umso stressfreier für immer ist der ganze Ablauf.
Mehr oder weniger voll manuelle nutzbare Bügel waren ja schon vorher da, dann kam erst diese Idee mit den rastenden und zuzukurbelnden Bügeln und ihrer "Rattenfalle", und dann erst wieder eine Rückbesinnung, bis es Mitte 70er richtig gut wurde.



Minimax schrieb:


> Wirklich beeindruckend. Ich persönlich bin kein Fan der -sicher sehr guten und zu Recht beliebten- älteren DAM Rollen, aber eine Standard würde ich gerne mein eigen nennen. Nicht zuletzt ist sie mit ihrem unverwechselbaren Design schon eine Ikone der frühen Statios.


Probiers es doch mit einer aus!  Kann ja immer noch in die Sammlung.
Du weißt ja  jetzt, dass es schon manchmal echte Verbesserungen bezüglich s.o. gab, die nicht wieder überboten werden konnten.


----------

